# sharks everywhere



## okie32541 (Jan 29, 2008)

<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">There we were a quarter mile off the West jetty having a good ole' time. Next thing you know...the clicker on my <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:City><st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Calcutta</st1lace></st1:City><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"> 200 starts SCREAMING, the flight was on. Before I could get the rod out of the rod holder I was almost spooled!!!!!!! My girlfriend attempted to pull in the anchor with not much luck. (I have to do everything.) NOW the fight is on. My girlfriend takes the rod. The shark takes us from outside the jetty into the pass with speed boats, jet skis and all the other yahoo's that were in the way. Like an expert, my girlfriend handles my pole. Ha, ha, ha, running circles around the boat...the shark works us for 45 minutes. These pictures are the fruits of our labor. <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Released to swim again...even with all the blood. 

:clap









Price of a cell phone in the "drink": $200.00

Price of a Afco gaff: $100.00

Price of seeing my girlfriend riding my pole: priceless...


----------



## AU Girl (May 8, 2008)

sweet


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a good eatin' size un right there!!! good pics....next time hit enter after every pic so they load up and down, not side to side....:clap


----------



## okie32541 (Jan 29, 2008)

well thanks man i was wondering what i did wrong. ill try it next time. :bowdown


----------



## welder (Oct 19, 2007)

Okie,

Get your GF a Rod Belt, I would hate to see her in pain , from a rod butt.

Now , lets see some more pics of the GF. :takephoto


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

So where is the pic of the shark...I didn't see it in any of the pics.

JK...nice fish. I have always wanted to catch a shark. Have come close to landing a few bull sharks in the bay but haven't closed the deal yet. 

GFF


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

What shark??!! just kidding! nice catch and release. nothing like pretty girls fighting fish!! keep her on the fish!!


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *okie32541 (5/10/2008)*
> 
> Price of seeing my girlfriend riding my pole: priceless...


Ok, now that is one great line right there


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Man great report, pic's and a GREAT line.....:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

what happened to the phone and the gaff?


----------



## okie32541 (Jan 29, 2008)

i droped the phone over the side trying to pull the anchor and hand off the rod, and when i went to release the shark i caught the gaff on my thigh and it went into the drink i couldnt grab it and hold the fish so i figured i would revive the fish and just buy a new gaff.


----------



## hit man (Oct 5, 2007)

i dropped an aftco gaff once and it floated, i just assumed they all did, but never tried it again to confirm


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

great report. those would be some good pics to submit to Gaff Magazine. :clap


----------



## big bites (Feb 26, 2008)

nice catch


----------



## metal11 (Oct 7, 2007)

Could we please see some more of the snapper?


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Good pics


----------

